# Need someone to restore a chest



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Let me know if you can. I have the missing trim but bottom and a side is messed up.


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Where you located? Know a guy in Montgomery that could do it.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Sorry for late reply. Just sent you a pm.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Oh man....I had such different hopes when I read the title....


----------

